# Going to see my doc



## GymGod (Feb 5, 2021)

Just getting off cycle of 750mg cyp 500deca and anadrol. My appointment is March 12th. If I stay put on 150mg a week till then would I be fine for my test?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 5, 2021)

Depends what kind of tests you’re looking to get? Trt? Routine bloodwork? 
if you’re attempting to get on trt, I would say drop the test entirely at least 2 weeks prior.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 5, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Depends what kind of tests you’re looking to get? Trt? Routine bloodwork?
> if you’re attempting to get on trt, I would say drop the test entirely at least 2 weeks prior.


Yes going to the urologist. Thank you


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 5, 2021)

Ohhhh snap.. you got probs bro? 
feel comfortable sharing? 
yea I’d say your dose is fine for that. As long as you’re healthy, it shouldn’t raise a flag. They may get a CBC blood test on you. Red and white cells may be elevated but I’d guess they would be more focused on your liver and kidney values.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 5, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Ohhhh snap.. you got probs bro?
> feel comfortable sharing?
> yea I’d say your dose is fine for that. As long as you’re healthy, it shouldn’t raise a flag. They may get a CBC blood test on you. Red and white cells may be elevated but I’d guess they would be more focused on your liver and kidney values.


I’ll start with glutathione now. I don’t take it on cycle anymore I heard in some forum recently cycle support stuff can decrease your gains


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 6, 2021)

I didn’t know that. I wouldn’t doubt it either tho, I’m gonna research that. I felt like N2 guard was slowing me down.. thought maybe it was mental. But you may be on to something there. I’ll let you know what I find. Post up a link if you can remember where that was. Thanks bro.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 6, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I didn’t know that. I wouldn’t doubt it either tho, I’m gonna research that. I felt like N2 guard was slowing me down.. thought maybe it was mental. But you may be on to something there. I’ll let you know what I find. Post up a link if you can remember where that was. Thanks bro.



Ill try and dig around and will let you know if I find it


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2021)

Maybe. It’s close, especially the Deca. That will still
be in your system. If your HPTA is shut down he’ll know you are on. Also your liver values may still
be elevated. 

you can get private bloodwork the week before and cancel the appointment if it’s all
jacked up.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep. That’s right. And it’s a wise choice. I think the best site has a mail in test for like $75? There’s a thread where we discussed all this at length.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 7, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Yep. That’s right. And it’s a wise choice. I think the best site has a mail in test for like $75? There’s a thread where we discussed all this at length.



With the exception of a few states not allowing it, Female hormone panel via quest diagnostics from PrivateMDLabs. It's $73.99  Use code "Feb21", should bring the total down to $62.89

https://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tests.php?view=all&show=3106&category=14&ven=&search=#3106


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Maybe. It’s close, especially the Deca. That will still
> be in your system. If your HPTA is shut down he’ll know you are on. Also your liver values may still
> be elevated.
> 
> ...


You think even after a few weeks it’ll still be shut down?


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Maybe. It’s close, especially the Deca. That will still
> be in your system. If your HPTA is shut down he’ll know you are on. Also your liver values may still
> be elevated.
> 
> ...


What if I start HCG or a small PCT before hand ? I got nolva and HCG on hand


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2021)

Wait, what kind of doctor and what’s the appointment for? Will you be getting hormones checked or just routine bloodwork?

If you are getting hormones checked what’s your objective?


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Wait, what kind of doctor and what’s the appointment for? Will you be getting hormones checked or just routine bloodwork?
> 
> If you are getting hormones checked what’s your objective?


Urologist on the 12th last shot was yesterday but been decreasing the dose every week and yesterday was 125mg. I havnt ran any decca for a couple weeks now either. I think they may just have a consultation and see what I got to say and then maybe request bloodwork. It’s my first appointment so I don’t know wat their plan is


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2021)

GymGod said:


> Urologist on the 12th last shot was yesterday but been decreasing the dose every week and yesterday was 125mg. I havnt ran any decca for a couple weeks now either. I think they may just have a consultation and see what I got to say and then maybe request bloodwork. It’s my first appointment so I don’t know wat their plan is



Are you trying to get a Rx for test?

Usually they’ll prescribe bloodwork for first thing in the morning. I’d be surprised if they took a sample at the appointment.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Are you trying to get a Rx for test?
> 
> Usually they’ll prescribe bloodwork for first thing in the morning. I’d be surprised if they took a sample at the appointment.



Yes. And Ya they’ll probly talk to me and then send me to do blood work. My appointment is also at 2pm so I’d be surprised as well being like you said it should be in the AM. So what do you think? Will I be good? Should I start PCT? Or just stop till the 12th?


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2021)

GymGod said:


> Yes. And Ya they’ll probly talk to me and then send me to do blood work. My appointment is also at 2pm so I’d be surprised as well being like you said it should be in the AM. So what do you think? Will I be good? Should I start PCT? Or just stop till the 12th?



PCT will artificially raise your test levels while you’re in it and should help promote your recovery to acceptable test levels. 

If you want a Rx you should definitely not take any PCT

In this case you want your test levels to be at their lowest while simultaneously having your LH and FSH be active. Suppression of these two is a tell tale sign you’ve been using exogenous hormones. 

Please read up on this site and educate yourself on this stuff.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> PCT will artificially raise your test levels while you’re in it and should help promote your recovery to acceptable test levels.
> 
> If you want a Rx you should definitely not take any PCT
> 
> ...


I been reading and realize they’d notice it would be shut down as well. So should I just stop taking anything till the 12? Or like someone suggested just take low does and stop two weeks before?


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Also don’t wana look like a dumbass. All I need is blood work and can take it to an online doctor too although I’d rather my insurance cover it.


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2021)

Don’t take anything.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Don’t take anything.



roger that thank you


----------

